

A simple text-based todo editor for Eclipse - codeup
http://sebastianbenz.de/a-simple-text-based-todo-editor-for-eclipse

======
rcmadruga
Using this, now I can save the lists (and have a nice way to manage it) in the
vcs along with the code, which is very interesting indeed.

Testing it now.

------
codeup
There's a comment on the page that says "Wow ! org-mode for eclipse !". Not
quite, but it would be great if .org files were supported by this todo editor
or some other xtext based editor in the future.

------
middus
I was disappointed that this does not make use of TODO comments.

~~~
sebbe
How would you use these?

